# why is my dog doing this to the new puppy????



## pinktiger (25 February 2010)

licking her face, eyes, ears, mouth!!!! whats with that!! is quite a lot of the time and if the pup doesnt keep still the older bitch gets quite grumpy with her,they are both bitches older one about 18months and the pup is 5 months!!  anyone ne ideas????


----------



## CorvusCorax (25 February 2010)

Could be simulating mother-puppy behaviour, which is more dominant, would you say?

I am sure you have seen footage of wild dogs, puppies lick their mother's mouth, mother regurgitates their breakfast for them!


----------



## CAYLA (25 February 2010)

There is a number of reasons why dogs do this.

One is to cover thier scent onto another dog, as the mother would when the pups are younger, to deter pretitors.
It also said to be a sign of bonding 
Submissive dogs can do it to preen other dogs,
Some dogs lick (I feel sick now) 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 to heel or clean wounds, yack 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 my mams shepherd was really bad for that 
	
	
		
		
	


	




As suggested some lick the motuh area to encourage regirgitation(yackey) I hate stuff like that 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 or simply jsut to clean one another.


----------



## Booboos (25 February 2010)

Betty does a weird grooming/gentle biting thing around the mouth of the youngest dog of the pack (when we get a new puppy she abandons the now older dog in favour of the new one). It really seems to calm the puppy down and she tends to do it when the puppy is being over-excuberant. None of our puppies ever had any whiskers as she chews them all off!!


----------



## littlemisslauren (25 February 2010)

My Rhodesian Ridgeback does it to the border terrier all the time. She is 2 years younger than him and she has done it since she was about 3. 

I just think shes odd!


----------



## KatandBasher (26 February 2010)

My two do it to one another as well and they're both entire males. Monty does have a rather gross habit of getting Storm to open his mouth and then sticking his tongue down his throat!!!


----------



## pinktiger (26 February 2010)

ewwwww they are disgusting, she really wants to clean her back teeth i think!!!!! i wish i could truely understand why she does it!!  think im gonna decide its coz she thinks shes her mummy and is looking after her!!!!


----------

